

IOS 7 Home Screen Redesign - epaga
http://dribbble.com/shots/1109343-iOS-7-Redesign/attachments/140192

======
cilo
I initially thought the Apple version was on the left and was wondering why
people were excited about less refined looking icons.

Those IOS icons are so inconsistent. It's like they told skeuomorphic
designers to take their designs and just make them flat. This is really
apparent in the gears of the settings icon and in the tick marks on Safari and
Compass. Then they didn't even bother to make Game Center flat which really
throws things off.

This redesign is miles away better than what Apple managed.

------
aioprisan
YES I want this! the stock iOS 7 icons seriously look unfinished and
unpolished.

------
dgreensp
Much better.

